# Turkey Necks



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

could someone clear this up for me?

turkey necks? are they bone or cartilage -- and if something is cartilage, does that still fall into the bone category?

i guess this question addresses all necks....pork, goat, duck, chicken, etc.


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

Definitely bone. Since one of my dogs is kinda' small, before I fed them turkey necks I boiled one for a couple hours until all the meat fell off just to see what the bones looked like so I knew what the little guy was dealing with and I could cut it down to size for him properly. (No I didn't feed the cooked turkey neck to the dogs, it went in the trash.)

Necks are definitely bone. My dogs love 'em!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

JayJayisme said:


> Definitely bone. Since one of my dogs is kinda' small, before I fed them turkey necks I boiled one for a couple hours until all the meat fell off just to see what the bones looked like so I knew what the little guy was dealing with and I could cut it down to size for him properly. (No I didn't feed the cooked turkey neck to the dogs, it went in the trash.)
> 
> Necks are definitely bone. My dogs love 'em!


as soon as i posted this, i started thinking it has to be bone....our necks are bone, so it would stand to reason that all necks are bone.

but what you did for your dog...that's awesome..how caring of you, for real!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

They are mostly bone. There is cartilaginous pads (disks) between each vertebrae. They are one of the best things to feed a dog with joint issues, or any dog for that matter. They are very high bone content with very little fat on them so you're dogs should handle them just fine.


----------



## Aready (May 8, 2010)

Turkey necks so far are the only things that actually make me nervous. There is just so much bone and it just seems too easy to choke on.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Aready said:


> Turkey necks so far are the only things that actually make me nervous. There is just so much bone and it just seems too easy to choke on.


What kind and how big is your dog? How well does your dog chew?

Unless you have a dog that is big enough or shaped right to swallow it whole or is a "gulper" you really shouldn't worry at all about the bones in them or your dog choking on them. They are nice and soft and spongy and crunch up really nicely. Even our largest dog (great dane ~120 pounds) who is quite capable of swallowing them whole chews them up first.


----------



## Aready (May 8, 2010)

Pit Bull...50 pounds. She is totally capable I just need to calm down


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Aready said:


> Pit Bull...50 pounds. She is totally capable I just need to calm down


that is key LOL


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Aready said:


> Pit Bull...50 pounds. She is totally capable I just need to calm down


You can do it. This isn't something that you should worry about. Once you give it a chance it will become second nature to you. Just take things at your own pace and be patient, your worrying will soon come to pass :wink:


----------



## danesandhorses (Sep 14, 2008)

My dogs love turkey necks. I have been feeding them for awhile because heard they are good for joints. I havent had any of them choke on one.


----------

